# PS2 Game Reccomendation?



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 12, 2009)

My 8 year old little boy wants a game for his PS2 where he can build a city then defend it as it grows (or dies).
Does anyone have a good, age-appropriate suggestion?


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't have any.  
With your description I can only think of those Sim City games.  
I am not sure is PS2 has a game like that though.  Those are usually PC games.
Try googling "Sim City PS2 games" or something to that effect and hopefully you will come up with something.


----------

